# lol @ yellow perch in texas



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

caught these near the Louisiana border and im posting this pic for that gentleman a while back that said something about being unable to catch perch in texas. They arent native to texas and are considered thrash fish. I literally got bored in catching them. 

 

friend of mine caught a small little bass 

 

stringer full of speckled trout. yummy delicious! 

all in all, an excellent week fishing. i know this should of been an out of state report and im sure it'll be moved later, i just wanted a few of you to know what i'll be missing once i get back to ohio tomorrow afternoon, ugh.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Any 32 inch bass? lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats funny right there!!!! I don't care who ya are!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha Ha, that's funny.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wow thats just mean


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I would just stay if it's so great.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Normally i wouldn't even post here but........ i checked the digital properties of the "perch" picture. Says it was taken with a Nokia Camera on 5/28/2010 - was that last week or last month? Hmmmm.... Those are also the strangest looking specks i have ever seen. I am by far no saltwater xpert but....... something looks fishy with the mouth of those sea trout. Maybe i am thinking a different species.










Glad you caught some fish!!!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Normally i wouldn't even post here but........ i checked the digital properties of the "perch" picture. Says it was taken with a Nokia Camera on 5/28/2010 - was that last week or last month? Hmmmm.... Those are also the strangest looking specks i have ever seen. I am by far no saltwater xpert but....... something looks fishy with the mouth of those sea trout. Maybe i am thinking a different species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im no saltwater expert either and im just going by what people in the bait store told me. the pictures of a speckled trout looked familiar to those that i caught only because of the black dot on their fin. nope, didnt get a chance to measure the bass either although it was heavy and we threw it back because we were in search of something else.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

dtigers1984 said:


> I would just stay if it's so great.


lol i would if i could...trust me, i'd stay.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have been catching peacock bass at Olander this week. Saw some paddlefish and a few big sturgon while I was fishing. Caught the peacock bass under a bobber using 32" trout for bait. The fishing here sure has picked up here since you have been in Texas.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> I have been catching peacock bass at Olander this week. Saw some paddlefish and a few big sturgon while I was fishing. Caught the peacock bass under a bobber using 32" trout for bait. The fishing here sure has picked up here since you have been in Texas.


really? man i might go hit olander this sunday! i knew that there had to be somebody eventually that caught all those "mysterious" fish (that comment isn't meant for you, btw) i live 10 mins away from that park.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Those 'speck. trout' look to be kingfish aka sea mullet aka kingcroakers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingcroaker


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Those smaller fish are called "whiting." They are very common along the gulf beaches. They put up a relatively decent fight for small fish and are excellent eating. However, they are rarely targeted in the lands of plentiful trout and redfish.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Those 'speck. trout' look to be kingfish aka sea mullet aka kingcroakers.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingcroaker


definitely not. the fin wasnt flat like that and they didnt have the stripes. I know they werent croakers because they didnt croak when i held them.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

actually i take that back, you guys might be right. I just google imaged some of those species that you guys said and some pictures matched. Yes, they did put up one hell of a fight for being such a little thing! lol. Im about to fry some up in a bit and hopefully its not the equivalent of a sheephead or carp in ohio! lol. They dont have the black stripes on them, though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Either way, def. not spec.s!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

im freakin confused. wish i havent fillet them yet so i could of taken another picture but i just called my friend whom is an experienced fisherman here and he was there yesterday and confirmed they were spec's because of the black dot on their fins. I dont know, by what it sounds, they sound good and im on my way to find out if they are as good as everyone says they are! whatever they are!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

i keep hearing from people over hear that theyre spec's, that they're croakers so who knows what they really are. they fought like how the gentleman mentioned whiting would, and they kind of look like kingcroaker but not with the black stripes. whatever they are, OMG are they good! they kind of taste like yellow perch with a tilapia mixture. I wish i would of stayed longer to get more of them! so easy to catch them! just throw out some shrimp with a 1 oz leader and within minutes, you got a bite. if i was bill gates, i'd bring everyone on this site out here to fish for a weekend. only thing im worried about is since im not really sure what they are, i sure hope the warden out here would give me a break in the future as i dont know the bag limits and size regs for these fish!!! i went out today to the same spot but didnt fish (i was installing countertops at the beach house) and i saw many fisherman; one in particular whom had a 14' shake-spear pole with 70 lb test and he was reeling in something that was 4 ft long and took 45 mins to reel in. he had turned around and walked away from the beach towards shore with the pole on his shoulder and it ended up being something like a mackerel/marlin type thing. this was only in 3 ft deep water where i was so when i come back next month, im def gonna have some kind of spear or something to reel those boys in.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> caught these near the Louisiana border and im posting this pic for that gentleman a while back that said something about being unable to catch perch in texas. They arent native to texas and are considered thrash fish. I literally got bored in catching them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look like small redfish(probably illegally kept) and that is a nice bass but I really dont know if I can believe they were caught in texas. I dont know why you post if not just to entertain us here on OGF Texasfisherman..by the way I catch fish everytime I go out here in skunkville


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> I have been catching peacock bass at Olander this week. Saw some paddlefish and a few big sturgon while I was fishing. Caught the peacock bass under a bobber using 32" trout for bait. The fishing here sure has picked up here since you have been in Texas.


I think I pulled a muscle after laughing at this one. I love it. The man keeps posting regardless of how much no one cares, it is great!


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

I don't even know why I am posting here. The spec's are not spec's, the bass is nice, not the normal 31" that is nornally caught in Texas (says you) and the perch, what ever. I can get them here, take a pic and post it a month later and say look what I caught today. Dude, I don't even no what to say. Don't BS us like were stupid or something. If your fishing and catch something, look it up and find out what it is man. You are getting ripped left and right and I don't think you get it. I don't care how long you have been fishing and if you think you know what the fish is or not. I love to here the stories but you have to know what you are talking about before you start posting. Don't even think about quoting me and ripping on me that I don't know what I am talking about, a whole lot of pics to back me up, and once and Marine, always a Marine, 86-91 Gulf War Vet, and yes, I went to sniper school. Be real, I'm done.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

well put tom


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

faceman9 said:


> I don't even know why I am posting here. The spec's are not spec's, the bass is nice, not the normal 31" that is nornally caught in Texas (says you) and the perch, what ever. I can get them here, take a pic and post it a month later and say look what I caught today. Dude, I don't even no what to say. Don't BS us like were stupid or something. If your fishing and catch something, look it up and find out what it is man. You are getting ripped left and right and I don't think you get it. I don't care how long you have been fishing and if you think you know what the fish is or not. I love to here the stories but you have to know what you are talking about before you start posting. Don't even think about quoting me and ripping on me that I don't know what I am talking about, a whole lot of pics to back me up, and once and Marine, always a Marine, 86-91 Gulf War Vet, and yes, I went to sniper school. Be real, I'm done.


Sounds like someone had some fun tonight!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

He wouldnt be afraid to show his feminine side ....if he had one. His mom has a tattoo that reads , "son". He has the most interesting fish stories in America and when he drinks beer he drinks "texas perch"....stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I used to do a lot of fishing in Florida and those are not weak fish specks/sea trout.They appear to be croakers,but if there was a single black spot on the tail I would think them to be sub-legal red fish,gotta be 20" to keep.Sea trout,specks,weak fish or what ever you want to call them are easy to identify by the spots and one or usually two canine type fangs on the roof of their bright yellow mouth.The picture in the reply below was it.


----------



## luv2phish (May 28, 2010)

faceman9 said:


> I don't even know why I am posting here. The spec's are not spec's, the bass is nice, not the normal 31" that is nornally caught in Texas (says you) and the perch, what ever. I can get them here, take a pic and post it a month later and say look what I caught today. Dude, I don't even no what to say. Don't BS us like were stupid or something. If your fishing and catch something, look it up and find out what it is man. You are getting ripped left and right and I don't think you get it. I don't care how long you have been fishing and if you think you know what the fish is or not. I love to here the stories but you have to know what you are talking about before you start posting. Don't even think about quoting me and ripping on me that I don't know what I am talking about, a whole lot of pics to back me up, and once and Marine, always a Marine, 86-91 Gulf War Vet, and yes, I went to sniper school. Be real, I'm done.


Right on Faceman,the guy just doesn't get it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I heard that the king salmon are starting to run at Olander!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ya mean like this one flathead?  20lbs 10oz and GREAT on the grill!!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

westtoledofisherman said:


> nope, didnt get a chance to measure the bass either although it was heavy and we threw it back because we were in search of something else.


That Bass must have been one of them 13lb'ers you catch regularly down there in TX. Up here in Ohio we call them 4lb'ers which are about 19 or 20" and very common. I need to get me one of them TX scales and TX measuring tapes.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> yeah im no saltwater expert either and im just going by what people in the bait store told me. the pictures of a speckled trout looked familiar to those that i caught only because of the black dot on their fin. nope, didnt get a chance to measure the bass either although it was heavy and we threw it back because we were in search of something else.


Why did you not use your calibrated size twelve shoe and your excellent judgement of distance like you did on the 31" Bass you reported.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i keep hearing from people over hear that theyre spec's, that they're croakers so who knows what they really are. they fought like how the gentleman mentioned whiting would, and they kind of look like kingcroaker but not with the black stripes. whatever they are, OMG are they good! they kind of taste like yellow perch with a tilapia mixture. I wish i would of stayed longer to get more of them! so easy to catch them! just throw out some shrimp with a 1 oz leader and within minutes, you got a bite. if i was bill gates, i'd bring everyone on this site out here to fish for a weekend. only thing im worried about is since im not really sure what they are, i sure hope the warden out here would give me a break in the future as i dont know the bag limits and size regs for these fish!!! i went out today to the same spot but didnt fish (i was installing countertops at the beach house) and i saw many fisherman; one in particular whom had a 14' shake-spear pole with 70 lb test and he was reeling in something that was 4 ft long and took 45 mins to reel in. he had turned around and walked away from the beach towards shore with the pole on his shoulder and it ended up being something like a mackerel/marlin type thing. this was only in 3 ft deep water where i was so when i come back next month, im def gonna have some kind of spear or something to reel those boys in.


Do you really think that is an acceptable excuse?


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

You all are missing the most important aspect of this story... Texans consider yellow perch to be trashfish... this is proof positive that Texans have neither tastebuds nor brains... LOL


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

leeabu said:


> Do you really think that is an acceptable excuse?


LOL! um yeah that is an acceptable excuse. out here the wardens arent nazi's like they are in ohio. they could care less. Hell, one even came over once and said i'd catch more fish if i put down my pole and used a casting net! redfish? that would be cool and yes they did have the black spot on their fin and im no saltwater expert but, i thought redfish were aka red snapper and were red? they were really good and on the way back to the ferry, we got pulled over for a random vehicle inspection to check for poaching and the warden looked inside the cooler and just said "nice catch". besides, i dont think im going to fish out the whole ocean by myself anyways. its not like the res's here in ohio where a few guys can fish it out in a few months. We have the WHOLE ocean to work with! lol.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ufaquaoiler said:


> ya mean like this one flathead?  20lbs 10oz and GREAT on the grill!!!


Nice catch man! Did you catch that off the boat ramp or were you downrigging way out? You can shoot me a PM if you don't want your secrets to get out.

P.S. Those are considered trash fish in Texas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

leovpin said:


> I think I pulled a muscle after laughing at this one. I love it. The man keeps posting regardless of how much no one cares, it is great!


who said nobody cared about his posts? he's pm'ed me with tips and locations about where to fish at olander and he's the one that said that the bass at olander dont bite and i believe him because i was throwing everything i had at them and they didnt even hesitate to bite. now that im back, i've been wanting to go to olander and use some of the advice he gave me.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

faceman9 said:


> I don't even know why I am posting here. The spec's are not spec's, the bass is nice, not the normal 31" that is nornally caught in Texas (says you) and the perch, what ever. I can get them here, take a pic and post it a month later and say look what I caught today. Dude, I don't even no what to say. Don't BS us like were stupid or something. If your fishing and catch something, look it up and find out what it is man. You are getting ripped left and right and I don't think you get it. I don't care how long you have been fishing and if you think you know what the fish is or not. I love to here the stories but you have to know what you are talking about before you start posting. Don't even think about quoting me and ripping on me that I don't know what I am talking about, a whole lot of pics to back me up, and once and Marine, always a Marine, 86-91 Gulf War Vet, and yes, I went to sniper school. Be real, I'm done.


dude, i could care less what strangers have to say about me or my service. look at you, your ready to upload pictures of this and that. lol, what do u want me to do? upload my dd214, current army ID and address to prove i serve? thats just ridiculous. Im a marine, now an army grunt machine gunner soon to be sniper in july. I dont need to upload my orders showing that to prove to a bunch of strangers what i got going. Should i also upload my paperwork from the VA with my SSN showing that im receiving pension? I have pics, ton's of them with me under the cross swords in baghdad, the tank that i helped direct the FA-18 to kill, and many other pics of me in the hot iraqi sun for the 9 months that i had to spend there. Dont you try and intimidate me because your also a marine and a sniper. aye ssgt some crap like that? lol. most of you dont even know what that last sentence even means.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the military was extremely desperate when they recruited someone like you..I'm just waiting to find out that this westtoledofisherman/Texasfisherman was just an OGF joke the whole time...LMAO please keep bringing the BS


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and that gentleman was right, they are whiting. Im about to check the regs on how many i can keep because they were so easy to catch and so delicious as well. cant wait til next month and do it all over again!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I think the military was extremely desperate when they recruited someone like you..I'm just waiting to find out that this westtoledofisherman/Texasfisherman was just an OGF joke the whole time...LMAO please keep bringing the BS


LMAO! why would you say that? do you think the military would care that i bash on a bunch of jokers on a fishing site? ROFL! i didnt know you had to be a productive member of a fishing site as a prerequisite to serve. You keep bringing the fun stuff while my staff sergeant and I get entertained although i am getting mad at the fact that we have to keep hitting pause on modern warfare 2!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

why do you assume that calling me texasfisherman makes me angry? lol. i could really care less what you call me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

As if Marines or Soldiers were so insecure that they spent so much time on the internet trying to prove something to strangers. If you are not trying to prove something then why does this just keep going , and going , and going. Responding to this post just proves what I am saying . Anything and everything you have said on here westtoledo , can be found using a search engine on the internet including military job descriptions and classification codes. We are expected to believe that you are a marine with a blown knee , now in the army and trying to be a sniper even though your injury disqualifies you from serving in any branch of the service not just the marines. You also making trips between Ohio and Texas to do marathon fishing around the state catching numerous salt and freshwater species all in the time span of about a week. 

Its a good thing everybody just sees this as entertainment , as long as we wear tall boots.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> dude, i could care less what strangers have to say about me or my service. look at you, your ready to upload pictures of this and that. lol, what do u want me to do? upload my dd214, current army ID and address to prove i serve? thats just ridiculous. Im a marine, now an army grunt machine gunner soon to be sniper in july. I dont need to upload my orders showing that to prove to a bunch of strangers what i got going. Should i also upload my paperwork from the VA with my SSN showing that im receiving pension? I have pics, ton's of them with me under the cross swords in baghdad, the tank that i helped direct the FA-18 to kill, and many other pics of me in the hot iraqi sun for the 9 months that i had to spend there. Dont you try and intimidate me because your also a marine and a sniper. aye ssgt some crap like that? lol. most of you dont even know what that last sentence even means.


Oh no,not this bozo again...First off you stated YOU WERE ALREADY A SNIPER!!..You are not recieving a pension,cause I doubt you served..You may have a 214 from basic training,thats about all..You definetly are NOT AN NCO cause you sound like someone who wears a pair of butt cheeks for a hat..You wont upload nothing CAUSE YOU HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE YOU WERE IN!!!..Please just leave this community alone..Other then showing how moronic you are,you also get laughed at with everything you say...No one believes anything you type..You could be the most hated man on this site..Seriously,just be quiet and drop your internet provider and you can just use your computer to play heart or minesweep instead of comming here..All you want to do is cause trouble...


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> As if Marines or Soldiers were so insecure that they spent so much time on the internet trying to prove something to strangers. If you are not trying to prove something then why does this just keep going , and going , and going. Responding to this post just proves what I am saying . Anything and everything you have said on here westtoledo , can be found using a search engine on the internet including military job descriptions and classification codes. We are expected to believe that you are a marine with a blown knee , now in the army and trying to be a sniper even though your injury disqualifies you from serving in any branch of the service not just the marines. You also making trips between Ohio and Texas to do marathon fishing around the state catching numerous salt and freshwater species all in the time span of about a week.
> 
> Its a good thing everybody just sees this as entertainment , as long as we wear tall boots.


actually your wrong. Im 30% disabled and its only disqualified when its over 30%. I was going to get 60% but i paused it because i want to deploy with my unit to afghanistan next july. Im traveling back between ohio and texas because 
1.) I dont have to work because im getting unemployment, scholarships, and pension from the VA. 

2.) all of my family is in Houston. 

3.) the fishing is great there and i can fly round trip for a few hundred dollars for being military so why stay here and get skunked?


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> Oh no,not this bozo again...First off you stated YOU WERE ALREADY A SNIPER!!..You are not recieving a pension,cause I doubt you served..You may have a 214 from basic training,thats about all..You definetly are NOT AN NCO cause you sound like someone who wears a pair of butt cheeks for a hat..You wont upload nothing CAUSE YOU HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE YOU WERE IN!!!..Please just leave this community alone..Other then showing how moronic you are,you also get laughed at with everything you say...No one believes anything you type..You could be the most hated man on this site..Seriously,just be quiet and drop your internet provider and you can just use your computer to play heart or minesweep instead of comming here..All you want to do is cause trouble...


soldier, you will speak to me in parade rest only! learn to spell man. Its a correspondence course also. I can tell your an 88M. go motor trash!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> who said nobody cared about his posts? he's pm'ed me with tips and locations about where to fish at olander and he's the one that said that the bass at olander dont bite and i believe him because i was throwing everything i had at them and they didnt even hesitate to bite. now that im back, i've been wanting to go to olander and use some of the advice he gave me.


Texasfisherman, nobody care about YOUR posts. You think your are offering great insight and information to 'us jokers' but you're the one being made fun of around here, no offense. Don't stop, though. It is pretty entertaining. In less than a weak we had: 31'' bass, trout wake large enough to drown a 4 year old, no-limit fishing in the lone star state where game wardens don't care if you follow the rules, nazi DNR in ohio, hand grenades, the fall of Bagdad, exploding tanks, etc.

I love it. I am going to cancel my cable.

Have a great day and keep the stories coming!!!!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

i guess i dont fly down to texas like crazy....

 

i guess i never served in the marines and deployed to iraq.....

 

and i guess im not presently serving as a machine gunner in the army with the 3rd marine airwing combat patch on my right...

bam! get off my case and next time, back what you say with proof like i just did. I bet that will eliminate future BS posts about me, LOL! 

P.S.
too bad you guys wouldnt be talking smack while i hold that m249 saw on my hands!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> soldier, you will speak to me in parade rest only! learn to spell man. Its a correspondence course also. I can tell your an 88M. go motor trash!


Please be as so kind to spell out my "grammical errors"...Its funny you call 88 M's "motor trash"..I guess without us THE BASE WOULD HAVE NOTHING ON IT lol...I mean,we drive trucks from base to base with WHAT SOLDEIRS NEED...I dont know about you,but for us who have been there, we enjoyed the food to eat,the generators for electricity,the water to drink,the constant supply of ammo,toilet paper,magazines,soap,and the mail..Let me guess,you think that all got there by the grace of god??Its also weird how us truck drivers also saw more combat then most...Your comment really shows you are not in,or you are one major $#@%bag....But I am betting on you not being in since you know nothing of how things go in Iraq



westtoledofisherman said:


> actually your wrong. Im 30% disabled and its only disqualified when its over 30%. I was going to get 60% but i paused it because i want to deploy with my unit to afghanistan next july. Im traveling back between ohio and texas because
> 1.) I dont have to work because im getting unemployment, scholarships, and pension from the VA.
> 
> 2.) all of my family is in Houston.
> ...


Wow you set a high bar..Everyone on here basically pays your bills then??..You basically live off the government ...Way to show your "being all you can be" LMAO..


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> Please be as so kind to spell out my "grammical errors"...Its funny you call 88 M's "motor trash"..I guess without us THE BASE WOULD HAVE NOTHING ON IT lol...I mean,we drive trucks from base to base with WHAT SOLDEIRS NEED...I dont know about you,but for us who have been there, we enjoyed the food to eat,the generators for electricity,the water to drink,the constant supply of ammo,toilet paper,magazines,soap,and the mail..Let me guess,you think that all got there by the grace of god??Its also weird how us truck drivers also saw more combat then most...Your comment really shows you are not in,or you are one major $#@%bag....But I am betting on you not being in since you know nothing of how things go in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you set a high bar..Everyone on here basically pays your bills then??..You basically live off the government ...Way to show your "being all you can be" LMAO..


lol im on unemployment because the lovely state of ohio has the highest unemployment in the country and my lovely wife does not wish to move down to texas and why not live off the government? i have sacrificed anything and everything for this great country because i want to, day and night.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

LMOA....Your "pictures" say 1,000 words ...I would also like to point out there isnt a "machine gunner" MOS...You only get assigned the weapon...So you want us to believe,you have what it takes to march miles and miles in sniper school,pass the physical fitness test with a two mile run,yet you are crying about your knee so bad that you need paid for it,yet you are perfectly fine??HHmmm...I also would like to how you got hit with and rpg while working with an air wing???....Thats pretty much just putting you on base as a mechanic or fueler for the helocopters???....I feel bad for your wife and kids...


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

and its called the GI Bill; i can tell your not using it by the way your grammar and points of view are layed out. Living off the government? tell that to my other buddies that weren't as fortunate as me and have lost limbs and are now on unemployment and VA pension. Im no longer responding to your responses. you're a PFC thats been in 2 yrs. Wish you were in my unit so we can square you away, we love [email protected]#$bags like you although you wouldnt be in weapons squad with me as i dont want my soldiers getting killed by one of your mistakes. I bet you slept on duty also.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> lol im on unemployment because the lovely state of ohio has the highest unemployment in the country and my lovely wife does not wish to move down to texas and why not live off the government? i have sacrificed anything and everything for this great country because i want to, day and night.


Wow you were very dumb on your last comments..Unemployement is way higher in other places..If your wife dosnt want to move with you,well, I would say she is obviously smart and dosnt want to make a mistake..And probably dosnt care enough about you to move to be with you......And you will get no one to agree that you gave anything and everything....Thats reserved FOR THE SERVICEMEMBERS THAT DIED ON THE BATTLEFIELD!!!..Not by some smart mouth who cant think before they type...As a gaurd member,you protect us day and night???...ok....LMAO


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> LMOA....Your "pictures" say 1,000 words ...I would also like to point out there isnt a "machine gunner" MOS...You only get assigned the weapon...So you want us to believe,you have what it takes to march miles and miles in sniper school,pass the physical fitness test with a two mile run,yet you are crying about your knee so bad that you need paid for it,yet you are perfectly fine??HHmmm...I also would like to how you got hit with and rpg while working with an air wing???....Thats pretty much just putting you on base as a mechanic or fueler for the helocopters???....I feel bad for your wife and kids...



lol! how am i going to pass all that? im a marine! thats how! i know you army boys never see combat unless your infantry but us in the marines, we're all infantrymen. Matter of fact, my official MOS was computer repair. what did i end up doing? combat patrols with a m240. Thats just insane that you would question my physical abilities in the army when i've been through the world's toughest military training in the world and put it to use. 

p.s.
dont you EVER mention my wife and kids again or we're gonna have serious problems that me being banned from this site, will not prevent from happening. and its helicopters, not helocopters. how do you reply when its clearly underlined in red what you type?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> and its called the GI Bill; i can tell your not using it by the way your grammar and points of view are layed out. Living off the government? tell that to my other buddies that weren't as fortunate as me and have lost limbs and are now on unemployment and VA pension. Im no longer responding to your responses. you're a PFC thats been in 2 yrs. Wish you were in my unit so we can square you away, we love [email protected]#$bags like you although you wouldnt be in weapons squad with me as i dont want my soldiers getting killed by one of your mistakes. I bet you slept on duty also.


Lol..I guess you cant read as you have yet to point out my grammical errors like I asked of you..I have actually been in for almost 7 years..You didnt answer my questions either lol...How as a marine infantryman,did you deploy with an airwing??You did say you were an 0300 right??...So you wont respond cause you are wrong,ok,I can accept that lol...It would be hard for me to have slept on duty.. I was either in the turret of our hmmwv's or driving M 915 tractor trailors,5 tons and hmmwv's all over Iraq...Depending on gunner rotations..


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

westtoledofisherman said:


> dude, i could care less what strangers have to say about me or my service. look at you, your ready to upload pictures of this and that. lol, what do u want me to do? upload my dd214, current army ID and address to prove i serve? thats just ridiculous. Im a marine, now an army grunt machine gunner soon to be sniper in july. I dont need to upload my orders showing that to prove to a bunch of strangers what i got going. Should i also upload my paperwork from the VA with my SSN showing that im receiving pension? I have pics, ton's of them with me under the cross swords in baghdad, the tank that i helped direct the FA-18 to kill, and many other pics of me in the hot iraqi sun for the 9 months that i had to spend there. Dont you try and intimidate me because your also a marine and a sniper. aye ssgt some crap like that? lol. most of you dont even know what that last sentence even means.


What? 
Again I don't no why I am doing this, far from it for me to rain on your parade and your brilliance. 
First, I never questioned any part of your service to our country, you shot youself in the foot (knee) with that all by yourself. I could care less if you were a fellow Marine, Army Reserve, National Guard, Coast Guard or a Life Guard. 
_Semper Fidelis _ yes, you might know what the meaning is, some other may not. It means "Always Faithful". This is not just to your branch, your squard, your other service men, but to yourself 

Now that I got your attention, I say again, I never said anything about your sevice record, I questioned your fishing record. This forum is here to help, its not a bragging board or a BS board. You post information that is out of the scope of reality, 31" bass that you toss back and don't think anything about it, do you think we a stupid. I said that your spec's were not spec's, pertaining to your "trout". The bass, tell your buddy I said nice fish, is a quality size LM, you through it back because you were looking for a different species. Ok, you through it back into the pond that is in the back ground probably because your buddy doesn't keep bass, thats fine, just say so. The perch in bucket that was dated 5-28-10 before you left to TX was probably a pic you took of someone else bucket from erie.
Maybe you just like all the attention that you are getting on here concidering that, you say you don't care, but you post 8 times in 2.5 hours and you just flew back today. 
Go back to playing modern warfare 2 and laughing it up with your buddy. Next time you go fishing give us a real post, doesn't matter if you get skunked or not. Be true to yourself.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> lol! how am i going to pass all that? im a marine! thats how! i know you army boys never see combat unless your infantry but us in the marines, we're all infantrymen. Matter of fact, my official MOS was computer repair. what did i end up doing? combat patrols with a m240. Thats just insane that you would question my physical abilities in the army when i've been through the world's toughest military training in the world and put it to use.
> 
> p.s.
> dont you EVER mention my wife and kids again or we're gonna have serious problems that me being banned from this site, will not prevent from happening. and its helicopters, not helocopters. how do you reply when its clearly underlined in red what you type?


So you dont think getting ambushed with small arms fire and IED's,and returning fire is combat??..Hmm,happend on an almost daily basis for us..So how in the heck did you go from big bad 0300 to now saying you signed up to fix computers LMAO..Wow you are one tough SOB...I was gonna say helos' but I figured you wouldnt know what I was talking about..I would rather mix up my spelling then my stories..You can threaten me if you like...I can save this for a police report if you want?..Thankfully we all know you are full of the brown stuff so that wont be neccesary at this point..


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

faceman9 said:


> What?
> Again I don't no why I am doing this, far from it for me to rain on your parade and your brilliance.
> First, I never questioned any part of your service to our country, you shot youself in the foot (knee) with that all by yourself. I could care less if you were a fellow Marine, Army Reserve, National Guard, Coast Guard or a Life Guard.
> _Semper Fidelis _ yes, you might know what the meaning is, some other may not. It means "Always Faithful". This is not just to your branch, your squard, your other service men, but to yourself
> ...



ooofreakinraah! I wasnt referring to you questioning my service, that was for everyone else. The perch was caught while i was in texas or are you gonna make me upload a picture of that itinerary as well? i understand that this site is supposed to help people land fish but it never goes that way. its always the same thing, just fish around and you'll see: "i caught some fish today in erie." someone else-"oh where at?" 1st guy-"oh well i dont want to give up that information." stuff like that doesnt help anyone. Anyone can come on here and just plainly say "i caught fish today! thats it! no further information given out!"


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

westtoledofisherman said:


> actually your wrong. Im 30% disabled and its only disqualified when its over 30%. I was going to get 60% but i paused it because i want to deploy with my unit to afghanistan next july. Im traveling back between ohio and texas because
> 1.) I dont have to work because im getting unemployment, scholarships, and pension from the VA.
> 
> 2.) all of my family is in Houston.
> ...



To be a sniper you have to be 0% disabled. And you dont decide which % of disability you have , they do that for you. But see , you have to tell another lie to cover for the one you already told , then another to cover for that , and still another to cover for that one , and another , and another , and another. And still you sit there with us on your computer screen and debate. You are not an armchair quarterback, you are an armchair warrior/soldier. Sure you are a badass and a legend in your own mind , but that dont count because the impression you give is that of a socially challenged 18-20 year old living in his parents basement inventing a virtual life of legend for himself. A soldiers most deadly weapon is his mind , so we all feel pretty safe.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> To be a sniper you have to be 0% disabled. And you dont decide which % of disability you have , they do that for you. But see , you have to tell another lie to cover for the one you already told , then another to cover for that , and still another to cover for that one , and another , and another , and another. And still you sit there with us on your computer screen and debate. You are not an armchair quarterback, you are an armchair warrior/soldier. Sure you are a badass and a legend in your own mind , but that dont count because the impression you give is that of a socially challenged 18-20 year old living in his parents basement inventing a virtual life of legend for himself. A soldiers most deadly weapon is his mind , so we all feel pretty safe.


Now that,is not only the truth,but its also funny...This guy is obviously on some meds that went bad for him and made him think dilusional thoughts..He isnt gonna understand this stuff yonder..He is still avoiding my questions on how he got deployed with an airwing,yet said he was an 0300 infantryman,which he later changed to saying he was computer repair..??..And this guy still wants to argue with people who are proving him wrong....So how did all that happen Tex???


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> To be a sniper you have to be 0% disabled. And you dont decide which % of disability you have , they do that for you. But see , you have to tell another lie to cover for the one you already told , then another to cover for that , and still another to cover for that one , and another , and another , and another. And still you sit there with us on your computer screen and debate. You are not an armchair quarterback, you are an armchair warrior/soldier. Sure you are a badass and a legend in your own mind , but that dont count because the impression you give is that of a socially challenged 18-20 year old living in his parents basement inventing a virtual life of legend for himself. A soldiers most deadly weapon is his mind , so we all feel pretty safe.


that didnt even make any sense whatsoever. all you have to do is look down and the proof is there of me and what i do. I dont know how sniper school was in the 50's but now, its changed. I guess my orders from the dept. of army are fake also. 


p.s.
you dont even have to shoot expert now. did u know that? lol


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> that didnt even make any sense whatsoever. all you have to do is look down and the proof is there of me and what i do. I dont know how sniper school was in the 50's but now, its changed. I guess my orders from the dept. of army are fake also.
> 
> 
> p.s.
> you dont even have to shoot expert now. did u know that? lol


Actually he cant see proof because of how thick your lies are..You are still avoiding my questions..Which prove you wrong...Also saying you are an 0300 cause you went through bootcamp is WRONG as well...


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> He wouldnt be afraid to show his feminine side ....if he had one. His mom has a tattoo that reads , "son". He has the most interesting fish stories in America and when he drinks beer he drinks "texas perch"....stay thirsty my friends.


lol that is awsome, I love those commercials


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So are they still catching perch in Texas?????


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> too bad you guys wouldnt be talking smack while i hold that m249 saw on my hands!


Texasfisherman, aren't you getting a little too belligerent for a fishing forum, now? Anyways, you could probably blast those giant bass and trouts at Olander with that M249 of yours! 

This thread is going to get closed anytime now. That is a pity.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

leovpin said:


> Texasfisherman, aren't you getting a little too belligerent for a fishing forum, now? Anyways, you could probably blast those giant bass and trouts at Olander with that M249 of yours!
> 
> This thread is going to get closed anytime now. That is a pity.


Its ok..He will start another soon on how he caught a shark at Olander..Or maybe he will claim to be the fist to catch the first muskie/sunfish hybrid....I am sure that whenever he starts a new thread,people will look just to see how much poo is involved with it...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> Its ok..He will start another soon on how he caught a shark at Olander..Or maybe he will claim to be the fist to catch the first muskie/sunfish hybrid....I am sure that whenever he starts a new thread,people will look just to see how much poo is involved with it...


These fish are called a "Sunkie" and I have caught some big ones out of Olander. Some of these fish are pushing the 30" mark. I did not wiegh them I just tossed them back. I am bored of the lousy sunkie fishing around here and would like to try my luck in Texas.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

This is crazy, he talks like he's more proud of being unemployed and bragging about his gun than fighting for our country.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> These fish are called a "Sunkie" and I have caught some big ones out of Olander. Some of these fish are pushing the 30" mark. I did not wiegh them I just tossed them back. I am bored of the lousy sunkie fishing around here and would like to try my luck in Texas.


Lol..Maybe you can share your secrets with me on how to catch them...?



BIGDIPPER said:


> This is crazy, he talks like he's more proud of being unemployed and bragging about his gun than fighting for our country.


I dont think he has ever been deployed or nothin..I dont even think he is enlisted..I think he just grabbed photos from the net..He just sounds to much like some punk that lives in their mom's basement..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed, and he's banned again. Next time you try to come back after being banned, I suggest you don't use the same birthdate when you re-register  That + same IP = duhhhhhhh


----------

